# was tun die Notropis da?



## Buffo Buffo (12. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,
heute konnte ich meine Notropis chrosomus beobachten und ich werde nicht schlau bei dem was ich sehe:
Am Teichrand, neben Steg und Steilufer, steht auf meinem Kindergitterrest ein Eimer. Darin sind Phosphatblockersteichen, die von unten mit einer Pumpe durchspült werden, der Eimer läuft in den Teich über. Die Folie macht da eine Beule Richtung Teich, das sieht man auf den Fotos nicht so gut.
     
30 cm nebe dem Eimer waren Goldelritzenlach an einem Seerosenblatt.
Die Notropis stehen unter dem Eimer und sind immer wieder mit der Folie beschäftigt.
Nun konnte ich tatsächlich beim Eimer ein frischgeschlüpftes durchsichtiges Fischchen sehen und zack, das hat aber dann ein Notropis lutrensis gefressen.
Also habe ich die Seerosenblätter separiert, damit der Rest der schlüpfenden Fischchen nicht gleich gefressen wird.
Stunden später sind die Notropis c. immer noch unter dem Eimer. Die restlichen Fische zeigen dort kein gesteigertes Interesse, außer das sie nachgucken, was die Notropis da so eifrig treiben.
Sie stehen da großteils, ab und zu flitzt einer mit dem Bauch über die Folie und manchmal picken sie was von der Folie.
Das konnte ich noch nie beobachten.
Was tut die da???
Frischgeschlüpfte Fischchen konnte ich keine mehr sehen, die müssten ja auch schon alle gefressen sein, sollte das der Grund für die Notropis c. sein?
Laichen kanns ja wohl nicht sein, die mögen doch kiesigen Grund? Und so quirlen, wie ich das hier bei Goldis gelesen oder auf Videos gesehen habe - hm, so doll ist es nicht. (Wasser hat oben 20°C) 
Mögen sie das bischen Geplätscher vom Eimer? Da haben sie eine bessere Strömung im Filterauslauf, und die nützen sie oft.
Ist unter dem Eimer ein toller Ruheplatz, den die erst heute entdeckt haben? Dann sollte ich ihnen was vernünftiges bauen! Sonst treibt sich die gesamte Truppe zum Ruhen immer unter dem Steg rum.

Einen kranken Eindruck machen die Kerlchen nicht....
Fällt euch da etwas dazu ein?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea 

sorry, ich bekomme die Miniaturansicht nicht gelöscht


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*

Hi Andrea,

die haben ihre roten Badeanzüge an - d.h. sie fischeln


----------



## wp-3d (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Andrea,
> 
> die haben ihre roten Badeanzüge an - d.h. sie fischeln



Hallo,

da hat Christinchen mal wieder Recht.

Die roten Badeanzügen sind ja eindeutig zu erkennen.

@ Andrea

dort wo sie sich aufhalten, einen Haufen großer Kiesel aufschichten und es klappt eventuell noch mit dem Nachwuchs, aber nur wenn nicht alle Deiner Notropis blaue Brustflossen haben.


----------



## danyvet (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*

Hallo,
ich hab zwar keine Notropis, aber das hat mich jetzt neugierig gemacht. Was machen die denn mit dem Kieselhaufen? Anscheinend brauchen sie den für die Eiablage, so wie du das schreibst, aber wie genau geht denn das vor sich? Und warum gerade ein Kieselhaufen?


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*

Na, weil sie da die Eierchen reinrieseln lassen, damit die vor den anderen Fresspümseln geschützt sind.


----------



## wp-3d (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*

Hallo,

die Notropis sind die kleinen Kuckuck`s unter den Fischen, sie legen ihre Eier in die Nester anderer Fische und lassen sie von denen bewachen.

Hier die Nestbauer und die Kuckuck`s in Wartestellung: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WkNP7VWgIA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-KwSCFK8j8&feature=related




.


----------



## danyvet (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*

bitte, das isja voll arg! Im 1. Video karrt der große Fisch Steine heran! Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*





> dort wo sie sich aufhalten, einen Haufen großer Kiesel aufschichten und es klappt eventuell noch mit dem Nachwuchs, aber nur wenn nicht alle Deiner Notropis blaue Brustflossen haben.


nein, da sind schon auch welche dabei ohne blaue Brustflossen
aber
große Kiesel aufschichten am Steilufer.... 
da muss ich nach der Frühschicht mal gucken....
ob sie immer noch unter dem Eimer rummachen
und wie ich das mit den Haufen Steine dann mache!

Menno!

Steine gäbe es  Richtung Flachufer genug, warum wollen die unbedingt an der Foile am Steilufer "fischeln"? 



> die Notropis sind die kleinen Kuckuck`s unter den Fischen, sie legen ihre Eier in die Nester anderer Fische und lassen sie von denen bewachen..


 Nun haben die Kerlchen auch eine "Special" bei ihrer Vermehrung... ...nicht nur die Bitterlinge!
Sind sie am Steilufer, weil der GE-Papa da auf sein Gelege unter dem Seerosenblatt aufgepasst hat??


> ... klappt eventuell noch mit dem Nachwuchs,


das wäre super!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die noch ganz platt ist, das sie schwimmende Kuckuck`s hat


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*

Hi Andrea,

selbst wenn sie heute nicht mehr da rumfischeln - das kommt wieder. Meine sind im Augenblick alle zwei Tage dabei


----------



## wp-3d (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*



danyvet schrieb:


> bitte, das isja voll arg! Im 1. Video karrt der große Fisch Steine heran! Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen



Hallo Dany,

auch im 2. Video, ab 24. sec.




.


----------



## wp-3d (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Menno!
> Steine gäbe es  Richtung Flachufer genug, warum wollen die unbedingt an der Foile am Steilufer "fischeln"?
> die noch ganz platt ist, das sie schwimmende Kuckuck`s hat





Hallo,

im Teich ticken die Kleinen irgendwie anders.

Wie Christine schon erwähnt, wenn nicht jetzt dann das nächste mal.

Ich würde am Steilufer eine flache Kunststoffschale mit Kiesel an einer Art " Angel" hineinhängen, so kannst Du am Ende auch sehen, ob die Hühner auch Eier gelegt haben.


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*

Hi Werner!

Wie groß sind die Eier eigentlich? Ich seh die kleinen immer nur rumturnen, 
auf dem Wasser sind kleine Schaumflöckchen, die aus Richtung Wasserüberlauf 
kommen und die europäischen Elritzen haben so satte Gesichter  
- obwohl an besagter Lieblingsfischelstelle Kiesel liegen. 
Vielleicht sollte ich den Stapel erhöhen?


----------



## wp-3d (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Werner!
> Wie groß sind die Eier eigentlich?



Hi Christine,

wie groß ich schätze 1 mm, transparent und leicht gelblich.

hier Bilder: unter dem Kaktus: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/31

und noch ein Video vom Schlüpfen, der Sand ist fein wie Staub.Anhang anzeigen Notropis chr. schlupfph.~1.avi



blumenelse schrieb:


> obwohl an besagter Lieblingsfischelstelle Kiesel liegen.
> Vielleicht sollte ich den Stapel erhöhen?



ja,
unten kleine Kiesel 3-4 cm, nach oben immer größer bis 8 cm.



.


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*

Hi Werner,

das wird schwer - an ihre Lieblingsstelle ist die Wasserhöhe keine 10 cm - mal sehen, was sich da zaubern lässt.

Der Film ist sehr interessant!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*

Hallo,
ich hab nach der Arbeit gleich gelinst: die Notropis hängen immer noch unter dem Kübel rum...



> Ich würde am Steilufer eine flache Kunststoffschale mit Kiesel an einer Art " Angel" hineinhängen,


so ganz flach ist die Kunstoffschale nicht, ~ 10 cm hoch, (ist das ein Problem für die N.?)
die habe ich mit Rollkieseln (Korngröße wie Erbsen) aufgefüllt, darauf ein Steichhäufchen aus größen Steinen und am Gitter direkt neben dem Kübel aufgehängt.
Alle  Fische kamen neugierig gucken, nur die Notropis nicht!! 


> selbst wenn sie heute nicht mehr da rumfischeln - das kommt wieder. Meine sind im Augenblick alle zwei Tage dabei


o.k., dann lass ich das mal hängen! 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
 die die Kerlchen schon in falschem Verdacht hatte :hai dabei haben die nur :ILY   im Kopf


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*

umpf!


> unten kleine Kiesel 3-4 cm, nach oben immer *größer bis 8 cm*.


ich gehe nochmal bauen!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*

also ich habe umgebaut: nun doch eine flache Schale und einen Turm aus Steinchen
@ *Werner*
hast du das so in die Richtung gemeint??
     

aber das intressiert die Notropis auch nicht, die hängen nach wie vor unter den Kübel...
wenn sich nicht zackig auf Futter reagieren würden, oder, wenn ich mit der Hand komme, abflitzen würden, ich dächte, sie sind krank! Aber kaum ist die Hand weg, husch, husch, alle wieder unter den Kübel...
Sie stehen schräg, mit den Kopf nach oben, ganz nahe entlang der Folie  
Kleben die Eier irgendwie oder fallen die einfach nach unten?

@ *Christine*
die sind ganz nett anspruchsvoll: deine wollen Türme im Flachwasser und mein Steinhäufchen am Steilufer! :crazy
Hattest du schon Notropisnachwuchs???

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*

Hi Andrea,

so lange hab ich die ja noch nicht - und im Augenblick wuseln soviele kleine in verschiedenen Größen durch den Teich, dass ich mich da nicht festlegen kann.


----------



## wp-3d (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*

Hi Andrea,

es muß kein Turm sein, die Großen Kiesel noch etwas in der Schale verteilen und gut ist es.

Die Schale, wenn es möglich ist genau unter der Stelle positionieren wo sich die Racker aufhalten.

Die meisten Eier rieseln an den Kiesel nach unten zum Boden.

Wenn die Damen, die ohne den blauen Brustflossen auch rote Badeanzüge tragen, dann sollte es mit der Eiablage klappen.



.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: was tun die Notropis da?*



> Wenn die Damen ohne den blauen Brustflossen auch rote Badeanzüge tragen, dann sollte es mit der Eiablage klappen.


*aha!!!!*
Heute ist ganz fieses Wetter, trübe und regnerisch, kein Fitzelchen Sonne, und *keiner hat einen roten Badeanzug an!!!*


> Die Schale, wenn es möglich ist genau unter der Stelle positionieren wo sich die Racker aufhalten.


 nach dem nun alle ihren Badeanzüge aus haben, hänge ich das morgen um - draußen ist`s gräulich, Luft und Wasser haben19°C 
Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die im August die Heizung an hat! Den Luxus habe die Teichfischlein nicht.


----------

